# Big three help.



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 18, 2016)

I am curious as what some of you guys do. I am looking to increase my bench as of right now. I have seen 40 different ways of doing this just looking for some feedback.

Currently I am lifting on this schedule.
Monday: Legs,abs.
Tuesday: Shoulders,abs,hiit
Wednesday: Steady cardio
Thursday: Back and bis
Friday: Chest and tris,hiit
Saturday: Steady Cardio
Sunday: Steady Cardio or hiit.

As of yesterday my plan was to add in on Sunday 65% 10x3, Tuesday 60% 4-5x8-12, and then Friday 80-85% 5x5. 

Should I add in any other assitance work on Sunday or just do my cardio and my sets?
Should I do my bench before all other work?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 18, 2016)

Bench first, go 5 sets of 5-8 reps, heavy.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2016)

It's all that dam cardio and hiit draining all your strength.


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 18, 2016)

Im fat!! Its such a crazy compromise.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2016)

You have two objectives that either one or the other needs to be addressed first, the fat seems the first that needs attention. Get that squared away with diet, and like Seek says your bench isn't going up until you are at the weight you want, and can focus on it, to much cardio to try and make any bench improvements.


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 18, 2016)

I want to be smaller in the aspect of my waistline. But I want to be bigger and stronger all over.  I guess what I mentally fight with is how much fat can I lose? I might be fighting a battle of weightloss that I will never win without surgery for loose skin.  How small can I get? I can comfortably stay in this 240-250 range and I feel good. I dont look as good as I would like to or have looked.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2016)

Cardio is for cowards


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was really fat, I roller coaster like crazy if I get off of my diet. are you on a specified diet? do you monitor anything you intake? that is the first part of getting your waistline in check. I don't care how much hiit or cardio you do, if you don't get that in check it is all useless. if you want to get the bench up, start with the dead lifts and squats. they will raise your test levels naturally. doing your bench on day 1 of your week will help. also stop working every day. you do need some rest. 
I overtrain as well so I do understand the desire and feel the necessity but overall the top things will be making sure you get enough rest, proper diet and then with the training schedule getting your form in order.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

I guess I would like to hear more about your routine. what exercises, weights reps?


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 19, 2016)

Typical diet is geared towards a keto diet.  I am at about 10%C, 35%P, 55%F 2100 to 2200 calories a day. Im close to that .75-1 gram per body weight protein count. I feel amazing. Energy is fantastic. All my carbs are eaten on lift days only and post workout. I eat greens with all meals. I take a wide variety of minerals and vitamins. I do two gallons of water daily easy. It was hard at first, but easy now. I rotate protein sources daily from chicken,steak,fish. Typically carb source is white rice or a sweet potatoe. And greens are aspargus,broccoli,brussel sprouts, spinach etc. Limited on sauces and and salt. Really clean towards summer and no alittle more careless with the sauce,rubs during the winter. 

As for training this will be an example of this week. Every week slightly changes order and or intensity.

Monday legs. BB backsquat 3 warmupsx10  8,5,2,2,cut weight in half 20 2 mins rest. Front Squat 4x10 90sec. rest.  Romanian Deadlift 15,12,10,8,8 30s. Front loaded reverse lunge 4x10ea 30s. Weighted crunches 4x20 30s.  Weighted plank 4x30s on 30s off

Tuesday  Standing OHP 12,10, 5x5 2mins rest.  Side laterals 5x20 30s rest. Snatch grip high pull 5x15 heavy as possible 90s rest. Reverse flyes 5x15 30s rest. DB upright row 3x15 min rest. Then cardio. Either stepmill or treadmill 10 rounds 1:30 off 45s on. Depending on how good the lift session went will determine if I hit the cardio.

Wednesday. Steady state 30-45 mins

Thursday. Deadlift 10x3 (at 60% working explosively) 30s rest. Pendlay row 5x15 30s. Chest supported DB row 4x12 30s. DB deadstop row 4x15 heavy as possible 30s. BArbell curl 3x10 90s rest. Preacher curl 3x20ea 45s rest.

Friday. Flat Bench BB 3x10, 5x5 30s rest. DB Flyes 4x15 30s. Incline DB press 15,12,10,8,20 30s rest. BB skull crusher 4x15 heavy as possible. Close grip bench 12,10,8,8 30s.
Stepmill,treadmill hiit again. Or kb swings,thrusters tabata style 4mins on 1min 

Saturday. Steady state 30-45 mins. Active rest more or less.
Sunday. Same thing.

Now I dont always do the cardio or have a week when I rest rest. But I always get some good sleep typically 7-8. And the lighter days I just get a sweat going. Nothing crazy crazy.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 19, 2016)

Squats trump cardio every time !!  
Try squating a 10x10. 60 sec rest.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 20, 2016)

it sounds like a decent schedule to me. I agree with tren on the squats. those will definitely get you burning more cals over a longer period of time it will also help with your blood flow. I would swap the tuesday and Friday workout if you want to focus on your bench. usually if I have plateaued I will add more focus training and or pyramids to the mix. for bench now you are doing 5x5 30s rest. maybe switch it up a little. sometimes I will go in and do 50 push ups for a warm up, 135*15-25, 90s rest, 185*10, 60-90s rest 225*10 60s rest and then increment up from there at sets of 8-10 to maintain a higher pump. I will then pyramid down after I can no longer successfully complete 8 reps. trying to maintain the 8-10 rep range. then you can throw some floor presses in if desired. I also switch between cable and dumbbell fly as the cable fly maintains resistance throughout the entire movement. alternately I do my inside presses on a different day with an ez bar in conjunction with pullovers. I like to hit my chest 2x in a week if possible.


----------



## Go Away (Jan 22, 2016)

Post up videos of your bench press and we can help you with what accessory work to add in.


----------



## NEPAcarguy (Jan 24, 2016)

Go Away said:


> Post up videos of your bench press and we can help you with what accessory work to add in.



Will do I will get on some this week. Thanks guys.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2016)

If you wanna see your bench take off, start training like a PLer.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> If you wanna see your bench take off, start training like a PLer.



Yea start benching twice a week. And crush you tri's every chance you get.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 14, 2016)

Do a little warm up cardio to get the blood flowing but that's it and do chest first.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jun 8, 2016)

the only thing I did to increase my bench was to recruit more muscle on my delts. I understand that their a big factor in doing bench. so yeah...


----------

